# Interesting crs death



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

The photo below shows my dead crs. He appears to be half molted and being cannibalized with his shell attached at his front claws and head. Did he die from a molting issue or was his shell peeling from the feeding frenzy meaning he died from other causes? I would appreciate any insight.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

im no shrimp expert but that looks Eff'd up.

but from what i know when inverts molt, they are highly vulnerable and soft. i've also heard of other critters who get stuck while molting and actually suffocate like when someone sticks their head in a plastic bag and it sticks to their skin


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

check your gH bro, something wrong with the molting process.
Then again, it could be an anomaly...
either way it's definitely a molting death


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey Leon , my gh is 9 

What should it be, 4-6?


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> Hey Leon , my gh is 9
> 
> What should it be, 4-6?


it seems closer to Toronto's tap water GH..
I haven't done a test for a while so don't take my word


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

i have never experienced this personally but from what i hear if your water is to hard it can result in them growing a thicker shell and cause problems with molting


----------



## RoryM (May 7, 2010)

Molting death, couldn't pop it all the way off and died. Then his fellow brothers and sisters decided to eat him. LOL


----------



## srolls (Apr 25, 2010)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> Hey Leon , my gh is 9
> 
> What should it be, 4-6?


i think gh sure about around 3-4
and Kh 0-1


----------

